
The Biotech Empires - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/04/the-biotech-empires-of-silicon-valley-and-europe/
======
Thriptic
I find it very bizarre that there is no mention of Boston / Cambridge when
talking about major biotech hubs.

~~~
dalke
Agreed. Or San Diego.

I also thought the comment "our unique position in micro/nanotechnology coming
from a long tradition of watchmaking" was very odd. Basel's long history with
the chemistry industry goes back to 1800s, with more influence from the dye
industry than than clock making.

------
ghc
I don't think the person writing this article knows much about biotech. It's
as if someone said Austin and Berlin were emerging as the leading software
hubs and forgot about the Valley.

~~~
kannan
I came here to say exactly the same thing. The article completely omits
Cambridge/Boston, which IMO belongs in the same league as SF if not a notch a
higher.

